# Happy birthday Revenant



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Have a great day and year ahead, Rev!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A most Happy Wishes to you today!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B Day Rev!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Rev!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Woohoo! Happy Birthday Rev, I hope you have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, young man, and enjoy your "cake"!










All the best,
Dr. K


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bdday Rev


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Have a great b-day, Rev.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday rev! May it be filled with tentacles and cosmic horrors beyond all sane understanding.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Rev!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Revenant! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day!*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Rev!

I hope that you're having a great day!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy B-day Rev!!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy B-Day you old bastard! Now get me your segments, so I can finish the show already


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rev!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rev! A great happy happy joy joy!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Rev....Have a great big happy birthday...


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you thank you for the cakes and well wishes! Feels good to be growing more decrepit amongst such good folks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Rev!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rev. One year closer to becoming a bag of bones than buying one.

:zombie:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------

